# Has anyone had luck getting Bolt paired with Comcast cable card?



## jmatero (Apr 9, 2003)

2 cable cards.... 2 Bolts.... no luck.

Read here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533510

Would so appreciate any advice.


----------



## meckel (Oct 25, 2007)

jmatero said:


> 2 cable cards.... 2 Bolts.... no luck.
> 
> Read here:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=533510
> ...


It took 2 calls, but got my bolt paired.

Are you movinging the cards from TiVos you already have or are they new? If you are moving the cards Comcast has to unpair the card before it can be paired to a new device. That is why it took 2 calls the 1st time they didn't unpair the card form my TiVoHD.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

I got mine paired but it took 3 phone calls and 3 trips to Comcast to get cable cards. I picked up one and they could not get it to pair. The tech told me to ask for 3 cards and have them when I called back. I did get 3 from the store and they got it paired on the first try. Then just bring the extra 2 back. But what a pain. I think it is more the Comcast techs are not very good at what they do.


----------



## hunter69 (Feb 9, 2002)

I had about 6 calls and one trip to Comcast for a new cablecard over the course of a weekend. They were able to turn mine up right away and all channels but HBO worked., but HBO was showing unauthorised on the new Bolt. I had many calls and ended up at Tivo support from a transfer from Comcast. They had me give them my cablecard status and said that there was a specific issue with the pairing. Another transfer and warm handoff from Tivo to Comcast and they were able to get it fixed in 5 min.


----------

